# How To Adjust Slide Cables On 210Rs



## outie5000 (May 4, 2014)

i just bought a 2012 210rs and with the slide all the way out i have a lot of slack in the cable.i just wanted to know how much if any should they have and then how to adjust them tighter?


----------



## southwest camper (Mar 29, 2014)

Check this link out. They might have some good information for you. 
My 2013 210RS has some slack in the lower cables on both sides and less slack in the top two cables. Not enough in the lower ones for me to be concerned about.

http://www.norcoind.com/bal/products/oem/accuslide/index.shtml


----------

